# Looking for help



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake needs help. We are looking for suggestions. He has developed some kind of allergy. Here are the facts.
It started some time in may/june. Around that time only two changes took place. I added Nutrisca to his orijen. (it is grain free, potato free and gluten free. Willow was on this for yeast issues and he kept eating hers) and I changed his shampoo to Tropiclean because it has no soap and is reported to be good for sensitive skin. (tho he had no issues at the time)
He has tiny bumps that you can feel but they are not red, raised or scabby. 
It started with two on his ear and two or three on one spot on his leg.
His ears have been tested no yeast no infection.
The bumps come out in isolated areas. it is not, yet, all over his body.
He now is also chewing his feet. (this just started this week)
He is worst in the morning his chewing and scratching waking me up around five.
We have tried zyrtec, benadryl and Richards organic skin spray with tea tree oil. (which scares me because i have read bad stuff about it so i stopped that) none of which really seem to help.
I am working on getting him off chicken. Tho I am not convinced this is the problem.
I have to add that this aside, he acts like his normal self. He is eating, playing and just being Jake. 

Has anyone tried something called Skin-eze? We were reading about this last night as I am getting desperate. 
http://www.allergicpet.com/?source=GoogleSkinezeAdWordTest&gclid=CNjB2pP7hrkCFYqZ4Aod4hcASA

I know the next step at the vet is steroids and skin testing. I hate to do either of those. I also find that many times vets around here (much like doctors) tend to push whatever vendors are giving them kick backs for.I would like to find a more holistic solution. 
Most of the cockapoo breeders here are pushing a pill called Nuvet http://nuvet.com/ Willow was on this when she came home. I am not against using it, but I also know they promote it because they get a kick back for it also. 

Any advise, suggestions or opinions are welcome and appreciated. 
(I have already pestered Colin by PM, but I have not seen him on here lately and I am not good at waiting)


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

My first question would be, have you discontinued the two things that were changed? Other than that, I'm no help. Sorry.

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I should have added that I did take the Nutrisca away over a week ago, no better, and I have not used the new shampoo in three weeks.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

could it be sand fleas? I notice where they are playing is very sandy.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jayded said:


> could it be sand fleas? I notice where they are playing is very sandy.


I never thought of that. Would I be able to see them on him? His coat is cut very short. Would frontline keep those away? We do use that every month. I going to research that now.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Donna, sorry can't be of any help at all, just wanted to say I hope you find the problem and a solution for poor Jakey ASAP. xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Not sand fleas  and he does not like the idea of no chicken at all.  would not eat his lunch or dinner until i mix in some of the chicken. Guess it is going to take time.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Do dogs get mosquito bites? Could it just be those????


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd be surprised if its the chicken Donnaif he's always eaten it. There was an article about allergies recently in Dogs Naturally....I"ll look for it x

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/home-remedies-for-itchy-pets/


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for that I signed up. It needs to not be chicken cause it's all he like to eat

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I guess you haven't heard back from Colin yet Donna? Poor Jake  slightly random idea but what about if you covered him up with a long leg onesie or similar? Maybe if you can stop him niggling at them they might go away- maybe you've already got rid of the cause but their still there because they're agitating him? X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He did get back to me and he is right. He suggested I get the testing done and after a week of stressing and guessing and two hundred dollars on lotions and sprays and shampoo... I need to just find out what is causing it.  

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> He did get back to me and he is right. He suggested I get the testing done and after a week of stressing and guessing and two hundred dollars on lotions and sprays and shampoo... I need to just find out what is causing it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Good luck Donna, I do hope it's nothing serious and Jake will be back to his usual self in no time. It's so hard when they can't tell us how they feel or what's wrong...must say I don't envy vets their jobs (...their cash....? Maybe a little!!!!  ) I assume its nothing contagious or Willow would have it too?


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Fingers crossed the vets figure it out and can make it go away xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Donna, sorry not been on here much lately, sorry to read about Jake, and pleased Colin could help you. I would have suggested asking Colin's advice on anything skin related as he has been through it with Betty Bossy Butt. 

Sending you a huge hug as I can imagine how stressful this us, also give Jake a hug from all his cockapoo buddies on here xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake goes to the vet tomorrow but I wanted to share that in my desperation I bought this http://www.allergicpet.com/products/skin_eze.html (along with s few other things that did nothing)
He started taking it yesterday morning and I can't believe how good he is doing!! I know it is not a cure but it seems to have stopped the licking and 90% of the scratching. We are thrilled.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That's great Donna! Good luck with vet x


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

That's a great start Donna!!


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

this is going to sound really silly, but my neighbours dog had a similar problem when she was about 1 - they found out she was allergic to grass!
Her rash was over her feet and her nose and ears....
Hope you get to the bottom of it soon


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

So pleased you've found something that helps.


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Hope jake is feeling better and that the tablets helped. Keep us posted on how he gets on


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Our 1st rough collie was forever chewing her feet & generally itchy. The 1st vet we saw said she was bored!!!! The 2nd; the one who knew what he was talking about did skin tests...it turned out she was allergic to grass pollen, tree pollen and house dust mites. Is there perhaps a particular plant or tree that starts to bloom in May/June in your area?
Glad the Skineze is giving him some relief, that's a good sign. Sheba ended up on chlorpheniramine to keep her symptoms under control. It's one of the old style anti-histamines, which can cause drowsiness - though in her case it never did! Hope the skin tests reveal the cause of Jake's problem.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I read a piece on herbal remedies and recommended a herbal rinse....

2 tablespoons dried calendula
2 tablespoons dried comfrey
2 tablespoons dried chamomile
2 pints water.

Simmer the herbs in a covered pot for 5 mins remove from the heat then allow to cool, strain and then use as a rinse after bathing x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

How's jake?
Is he still getting better with the cream skin-eze?
I've only just caught up with this thread - could you not try a universal skin cream like E45? I don't know if you have that over there? Or sudacrem - it's like a nappy cream for rash - if its gentle enough for babies bums, it should be ok for dogs?? X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We have worked him off chicken as instructed and he is miserable. He skips most meals. He no longer will take the skineze. We have tried many ways to sneak it in but I am not sure it was really working any way. On Sat I am going to demand a blood test but it won't be covered by insurance. I got his medical records and once in his second visit hubby mentioned he was chewing his leg so I am guessing they will say pre-existing. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk poor Jake! What can we do?? I want to make him better...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ah poor Jake....oh buddy boy....what else does he love to eat?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Awk poor Jake! What can we do?? I want to make him better...


Me too I am so sad. We have even bought steak and cut it up to put in his food. I have tried lamb, duck, Turkey, bison, pork and beef. He it's so picky but the vet said not to worry as he won't stave himself. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Me too I am so sad. We have even bought steak and cut it up to put in his food. I have tried lamb, duck, Turkey, bison, pork and beef. He it's so picky but the vet said not to worry as he won't stave himself.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


That's true - he wont let himself go too hungry - is willow enjoying all the leftovers?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What about smelly stuff...

Liver (small amount)
Tripe
Sardines
Salmon
Tuna

With scrambled egg, rice, sweet potato... 

Poor guy!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Donna have you tried Coconut Oil, it can't do any harm and has many health benefits....

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/the-health-benefits-of-coconut-oil/


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is a bit of a drama queen but look at this face. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Now that you've weened him off the chicken, has he slowed on the itching/biting/chewing? I know that the improvement for my dog was noticeable within a few days after switching out the chicken.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> He is a bit of a drama queen but look at this face.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Even pouting he's beautiful!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Jakey, you gorgeous boy, you do look a bit fed up. Hope something makes him feel better really soon.x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well I found something he would eat and then he woke up at four am and got sick all over me
We are going to do rice and Hamburg for a few days. Opinions on how long they can not eat and be safe? The vet said the days. 
I have to add he is drinking and playing but the poo had dropped off. I figure nothing in nothing out. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Now that you've weened him off the chicken, has he slowed on the itching/biting/chewing? I know that the improvement for my dog was noticeable within a few days after switching out the chicken.


No drastic improvement yet but he has only been totally off two days. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh poor jake, you must be really stressed and worried, as long as he's drinking is the main thing. Is he still ok in himself Donna? X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh poor jake, you must be really stressed and worried, as long as he's drinking is the main thing. Is he still ok in himself Donna? X


He went right back to sleep like nothing happened and this morning he was bright eyed and bushy "tailed" He just went eat and I'm not going to push it. He hired back to the vet Saturday morning. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Donna . . I have been keeping up with this post on Jake . . . but have had nothing to advise . . I know you are worried about Jake and Sami and Carley send hugs and kisses XXXOOO. You are doing very well with your investigation and trial and error . . I am hoping along with everyone else for a turn around on this one or a solid answer from your Vet on solving this puzzle. Keep us posted!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Nanci said:


> Oh Donna . . I have been keeping up with this post on Jake . . . but have had nothing to advise . . I know you are worried about Jake and Sami and Carley send hugs and kisses XXXOOO. You are doing very well with your investigation and trial and error . . I am hoping along with everyone else for a turn around on this one or a solid answer from your Vet on solving this puzzle. Keep us posted!


Ditto from us, with doggy-love from Alfie and Dexter too. :hug:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake is doing poor. Can't keep a thing down. Not even water. Headed to the vet. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Please god the vet can actually get to the bottom of this. Poor Jake, you must be so worried. Sending lots of love to Jake and you xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Donna, I feel so sad reading this, poor darling Jake, please do let us know what the vets says, they need to find out the cause for this sickness, hugs from me to you and Jake xxxx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sending Jake get well wishes.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Hope Jake is doing better.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lots of love to you and jake, I hope he gets better soon xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope all is well Donna ???? Sending much love Jake xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Donna - just catching up on this thread and so, so sorry to hear that Jakey boy is poorly.
Sending you hugs and Kiki Kisses and lots of get well wishes for your beautiful boy.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Good luck Donna, I know how upsetting it is to have a poorly dog but you're doing so well trying to get to the bottom of it. Will he take cottage cheese or is dairy a no no? Xxx


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hugs and kisses from me and Noodle, hoping Jake feels better soon xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Poor old Jake...I didn't find the Skin eze helped at all either.

It really might be worth getting some Tripe...it does stink but usually dogs will eat it when all else fails.

I think the time of year has a part to play...Betty and even Ted to a lesser degree have been more itchy/nibbly over the past couple of weeks.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Forgot to ask....does Jake smell yeasty ( more noticeable in ear and paws)??


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Forgot to ask....does Jake smell yeasty ( more noticeable in ear and paws)??


That was my first thought cause if Willow but he had been tested twice and has no infection.
We got home right around midnight. They wanted to keep him but I said I can watch him just as well (probably better) he had not thrown since we left home so they have him subq fluid and we went home. X Ray was clear. We are to slowly introduce water and if he can't keep it down go right back if he keeps it down then rice and Hamburg this evening.
I'm thinking he got into something in the yard that upset his tummy. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Donna . . what on earth is going on with Jake??? I've been so worried about him! Praying his tummy can accept water and then bits of food . . praying it was just something he got into as you said in the yard . . please keep us posted . . I'm watching closely!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Glad you were able to bring him back home rather than leave him there to be observed. Really hope things will improve as the day goes on and by tonight he will be able to try some food. Love and hugs to poor Jake x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I want to thank you all for being so supportive and helpful. I feel like Jake is doing much better this morning. He slept through the night. He has had almost a cup of water (not all at once) and kept it down. I started giving it to him a little at a time 2 hours ago. He is looking for food and acting hungry. That is a good sign i think. Today is three days with no food so I imagine he is quite hungry!! 
In my opinion, the allergy stuff is on the back burner till his tummy is straight. I feel I probably did this to him between the diet change and the pills. I stayed within the same brand food, but the vet said last night that not all dogs can handle beef either. 
Right now as long as his scratching and chewing stays to a minimum, he seems comfortable and he has no hot spots or missing fur, I am just going to give him a rest on the food front. It is boiled rice and chicken for a few days. 
He sees his vet Saturday and I am going to tell her that changing his whole diet because he may be allergic to chicken is not working for us. One way or another I ended up making him very sick (it was either all the change or he ate something in desperation in the yard) and way more miserable than the allergy was making him.
Btw one thing i learned.... I am not good at making rice. It is like sticky school rice. Good thing he has not eaten in days!!!
Big xoxoxooxoxox to everyone for putting up with me!!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh Donna poor Jake I have just up dated myself on this thread I did not realise how poorly he has been. Hope he's on the mend now poor little man and his sister is behaving herself around him? I bet she knows he's not well anyway. Sending Jake lots of love hugs and kisses from me and George :hug::kiss:


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Brilliant news he has started to keep water down, lets hope it onwards and upwards now. Lucky boy to have such an amazing mum trying so hard to get him better.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am so glad to hear he is looking for food...that is great, and Donna, dont be hard on yourself at all. you always keep Jake's best interests at heart. always.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if something in the pills upset him...especially if he has a sensitive tum. I never seem to get rice right either.....hence why I always buy the microwave kind....perfect results every time!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if something in the pills upset him...especially if he has a sensitive tum. I never seem to get rice right either.....hence why I always buy the microwave kind....perfect results every time!


I read something that said never give them minute rice which is a shame cause it is all i know how to make.  (this is why I married a man who cooks)


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I read something that said never give them minute rice which is a shame cause it is all i know how to make.  (this is why I married a man who cooks)


So glad Jake is showing some signs of better. If you have an asian market they probably will have ready made rice. It's almost as good as having a rice cooker.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So glad Jake is showing some signs of better. If you have an asian market they probably will have ready made rice. It's almost as good as having a rice cooker.


I am laughing to myself cause I am thinking "what is a rice cooker?"  Hubby is my rice cooker or is it a special pan?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it is an appliance. it steams the rice. makes perfect rice every time.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I am laughing to myself cause I am thinking "what is a rice cooker?"  Hubby is my rice cooker or is it a special pan?


I'm about to pee my pants. Appliance.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My rice cooker


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

*TEAR*! when did willow grow up!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> *TEAR*! when did willow grow up!!!!!!!!


She seems to have sprouted over night!! She also has a lot of hair!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> My rice cooker


Wow!! Willow is the best - can she cook anything else  xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> She seems to have sprouted over night!! She also has a lot of hair!!


Yes I am sure she has tones, and there is a skinny min under there!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Yes I am sure she has tones, and there is a skinny min under there!


I think she is kind of a chuck-a-monk. She is 17 pounds


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> I think she is kind of a chuck-a-monk. She is 17 pounds


how tall is she?? has she surpassed Jake yet?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> how tall is she?? has she surpassed Jake yet?


Not sure the exact height but she has not passed him yet. She is just shy of his height. He is 23 pounds.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ah they are so cute! Lady is really tall, she is just shy of 20 pounds...but such long legs.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna,

Just fully caught up with poor Jakes last day or two! So sorry he got so poorly. It's worrying. How is he this evening? Poor guy and poor you. I agree with what you said about all the diet changes and to still not have a conclusion and on too of that a poorly dog.. Not good. 

Really hope you make some progress with the vet on Saturday. You know him best.. Be firm (I know you will). 

Lotsa love


----------

